# Lionel 394 Beacon Light - Did they ever work?



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Did these beacons ever spin when new? Is there a secret to making them work? I know they redesigned it because of its poor performance, but I find it hard to believe they didn't work from the get go or wouldn't people have returned them?

Anyone know the trick to making it spin at least a little bit?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown, lotso f stuff effects the spin. The right wattage bulb, the one with the indent on the top. The right temperature, air flow. It can take a bit to tweak it . And the right wattage . As it works from heat the wattage and temperature is key. Even with that it dosent work well. People hook up air pumps, to push air up a shaft into the lenses t get it to spin. Think small aquarium pump . Good luck!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Newtown, lotso f stuff effects the spin. The right wattage bulb, the one with the indent on the top. The right temperature, air flow. It can take a bit to tweak it . And the right wattage . As it works from heat the wattage and temperature is key. Even with that it dosent work well. People hook up air pumps, to push air up a shaft into the lenses t get it to spin. Think small aquarium pump . Good luck!


I think I have everything I'm supposed to but I still use a fan to make it rotate. I might try an air pump but I'm also thinking of somehow using magnets.

Now back to the lab!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I also found that "tweaking" the turbine blades was critical. I took one and removed the pin and replaced it with a sewing needle for less rotating friction.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine only spins in the summer, the cold zaps the heat out of it in the winter. My layouts in the basement. I need to have the transformer turned up too. I don't do that too often as I think when you run a bulb under voltage they last longer. I might try the air hose thing one day. Anyone know what to use besides a air pump for a fish tank? Actually , a fish tank air pump might work. I figured its a bit over kill but what if you split the hose. Add a windmill a flag or both. Use the tubing to distribute air where ever you want.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To start with you do need the accessory terminals from the transformer. A common mistake is using track power. It may be obvious to you but needs addressing.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

T-Man said:


> To start with you do need the accessory terminals from the transformer. A common mistake is using track power. It may be obvious to you but needs addressing.


Of course, the Beacon is on the opposite side from the transformer (10 feet) which is why I was hoping this was a myth. Thanks T-Man, for bringing me back to reality.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If it worked you wouldn't have anything to fix Joe. 

I don't have mine hooked up but when I did it worked. 
The dimpled bulb helps as with adjusting the fins like mentioned.
I have a newer beacon light piece on top too, I don't know if that helps it any.

Mine was over by the basement window when I had it up, maybe I was just picking up a small enough breeze making it work?:dunno:


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

big ed said:


> If it worked you wouldn't have anything to fix Joe.
> 
> I don't have mine hooked up but when I did it worked.
> The dimpled bulb helps as with adjusting the fins like mentioned.
> ...


I think Lionel could have put a little more research into this one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> I think Lionel could have put a little more research into this one.


A small motor like the windmill has would have worked.
But even the windmill will give some problems.

And then you have the cost factor.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

big ed said:


> A small motor like the windmill has would have worked.
> But even the windmill will give some problems.
> 
> And then you have the cost factor.


Sounds like my original fan wasn't such a bad idea after all. The only thing I don't like is it blows the smoke effect away from the loco.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I have one of these. You also have to make sure that it has clearance all the way around. I found that the bulb was tilting off to the side on mine a bit causing it to brush up against the plastic just a tiny bit and it would cause it to stop. The fins need to be opened up more than you would think as well. 45-50 degrees is a nice spot. Mine spins really well now. I did find that the newer reproduction tops are no where near the quality of the original ones. My original one spins very well but the new top is very finicky.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

L0stS0ul said:


> I have one of these. You also have to make sure that it has clearance all the way around. I found that the bulb was tilting off to the side on mine a bit causing it to brush up against the plastic just a tiny bit and it would cause it to stop. The fins need to be opened up more than you would think as well. 45-50 degrees is a nice spot. Mine spins really well now. I did find that the newer reproduction tops are no where near the quality of the original ones. My original one spins very well but the new top is very finicky.


What about the tabs at the bottom, is it better if they are opened or closed?


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's a video of mine working tonight. I've not touched the bottom tabs on the new top. A little graphite will also help. I put it right down in the dimple. Just a tiny bit will help. I've even used a pencil


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

L0stS0ul said:


> Here's a video of mine working tonight. I've not touched the bottom tabs on the new top. A little graphite will also help. I put it right down in the dimple. Just a tiny bit will help. I've even used a pencil


Works pretty good. I see the bottom tabs are open. Are you wired directly to the transformer?


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, directly to the transformer. I don't run any of my accessories off track power. That is the new top. The original top moves nearly twice that fast but it doesn't look as fresh and new


----------



## LV 601 (Oct 25, 2009)

*beacon*

Can't remember where I seen the article but I read about using a fish tank air pump to make the beacon spin so I bought one and tried it. I have 3 beacons on my layout, a 394 Lionel, a Marx and a Flyer and it works on all 3. My pump has 2 outlets so what I did is use tie wraps to strap the air hose to the ladder and mount it just underneath the beacon. It takes a little tweaking at first but works awesome. To get all 3 beacons working I had to buy 2 pumps but I got them on E bay and they were cheap...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tootle (Dec 11, 2013)

The 394 WILL work. But, as above, it requires clearance all around, a little "tweaking" of the fins (top and bottom), a perfectly vertical pin, a perfectly level surface, a dimple bulb with the dimple precisely centered and level, and some heat (voltage). All this, a little prayer and a whole lot of patience, and it just might turn on its own.

Personally, I've never been able to achieve a state of "394 nirvana", but I do have a buddy who has the uncanny knack of getting these things to work, so I do have first-hand knowledge that it is indeed possible.

Good Luck!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got a couple of them that work. I had to do some tweaking of the head to make that happen. In one, the pin was dull, I removed it and used JB-Weld to put a sewing needle piece in there, no friction on the hub! The tweaking of the fins is all important, and they do work better with the bulb brighter, hence more heat and airflow.


----------

